
Being dead is breach of contract, PayPal tells deceased patient - Chandragupt
https://www.rt.com/uk/432612-paypal-death-contract-breach/
======
greenyoda
Extensive discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17499555](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17499555)

